# Locomotives "sold out" everywhere I look



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello all

I'm still pretty new to this hobby but I'm making progress on my layout. I'm wanting to purchase some newer model locomotives but it seems erywheere is sold out. I don't ha e a hobby shop near me that has much of anything train related and all the inventory online seems to be sold out. 

Is there a time of year that things are in better stock. I'm looking for a DCC equipped w/sound or ready norfolk southern or Conrail locomotives SD70s or Gevo. Or anything with that newer style. 

Sorry for any odd typos I think I got them all but using my iPad to post and sometimes the auto corret works against me!

Edit: I did find a couple on eBay, but I am very curious to understand when things are in season or whatever you may call it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What scale?


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Oops sorry HO


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think some of the "sold outs" are actually for trains that are not in production yet. Though my hobby shop owner says that a lot of it is because the trains are largely made in China and they are just not getting anything shipped over here.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have bought most of my locomotives from being on the email list for online train dealers.
They send me emails on items in stock and on sale.


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahh OK -- Good to know. I've signed up for a few lists and requested to be informed when things are back in stock on a few others.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,not all manufacturers make all models.You have to search who is making (or has made) the model(s) you want.Then you'll be faced with the "limited run" policy they all seem to have now.When they are planning a new model,they advertize it months ahead for "pre-orders".If the response is strong enough so that they can make it in profitable numbers,they'll start production but will make sure they make only the amount of models that will sell within a few months.So popular models are often "sold out" in only a few weeks if not days.Then it may take years before they start another run.


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> First,not all manufacturers make all models.You have to search who is making (or has made) the model(s) you want.Then you'll be faced with the "limited run" policy they all seem to have now.When they are planning a new model,they advertize it months ahead for "pre-orders".If the response is strong enough so that they can make it in profitable numbers,they'll start production but will make sure they make only the amount of models that will sell within a few months.So popular models are often "sold out" in only a few weeks if not days.Then it may take years before they start another run.



Thanks for the clarification. While there are still a lot more pre-order and sold-out, I seem to be seeing a lot more availability in N scale. Is this just because it is a less popular scale?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

N scale still is less popular but is gaining grounds all the time.My space limitations have me chose N a few years back and I've seen much improvements since then in the quality and the selection of models offered.I have a few HO engines to be used on other people's layouts though and just love them too so,to me,HO still is a great scale.Both scales are great choices...HO offers better details (though N is improving this also) and are easier to work on and have a broader choice of components while N will allow you more railroad in a given space.

Then comes DCC...HO has a major advantage in this field due to their larger sizes.However,N scale manufacturers now offer most models in a "DCC friendly" version and decoder makers offer matching decoders for most if not all of them.Sound is still tough to do in many N scale locos,but this too is becoming more feasible all the time.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

As others have stated, you are facing the Limited Run style of production, think of it as lean manufacturing meets plastic model trains. No one wants excess stock sitting on shelves anymore with the way the world's economy is. so they make enough to meet preorders and then a certain small percentage above that. If you cannot find a certain model, best option besides haunting ebay is to post up on the forum and maybe someone's LHS has it on the shelf and will mail order it for you. My LHS, I believe may stll have Athearn SD70's in NS in stock still. Havent been in for a couple of weeks but I could advise on Wedensday evening as I plan to stop in that afternoon. Used to be that limited runs were the realm of brass models, now its everywhere from trains to auto parts, everything is "just in time" or lean manufacturing. Keeping costs down as much as possible and limiting risk. This along with high prices for new items, is one of the biggest reasons I stick to older product that I find at shows, ebay, forum for sale ads ect. I have had DCC and sound, but have gone back to analog control, mostly open frame motors for that wonderfull ozone smell and lower cost to my pocketbook. I can buy older brass steam for what new BLI and Proto 2K goes for and it will retain its value or go up. But I am not in this for making $$, just to enjoy and unwind from the stress of life. Good luck on your layout and your hunt for engines, PM me anytime you need help hunting for something. Cheers Mike


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Try this hobby shop: http://www.empirenorthern.com/. They are in upstate NY and I have bought allot of things there. I do not know what their shipping policy is since they are local to me but I do believe that they will ship items. Call them if what you are looking for is not on the page. It is a family bushiness and the service is great. If they do not have an item in stock they will do their best to track it down for you. I have needed several parts and they were able to find them and get them in stock. Best part is that I never have to pay shipping when ordering through them. For locomotives they do tend to stock more of the eastern road names.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Aren't most locomotives "limited" production so they can charge a premium?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I think that the declining economy has affected the way engines are marketed. 

The American way was to stock a bunch of everything and sell high volume at the lowest price. The European way is to stock nothing and take preorders where the buyers wait a year for the manufacturers to make a high priced limited edition presold batch. There has been a decided shift to the European method.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Today on evilbay there are 160000+ auctions for HO bits....of that 5000+ are for locomotives. 

As to prices, a little searching does wonders. The "buy it now" price and those actually up for bid are wildly different. I was lookin' for a particular one recently. The BIN prices varied from (approx) 190 to 250 bucks + shipping. I paid $105ish (including shipping) for an identical (NIB) item. Take 15 minutes of your time to learn to do a proper EBay search.

It is wiser to use the net to shop than use the net to complain. Your LHS will want even more for an identical item.....which is why ebay is killing em' off. I will use my LHS for purchases if their prices are close to those on the bay.....even tho it costs me 10 bucks to drive there.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

It really does pay to search the bay. for instance, a Atlas SD24 goes from $0.99 + $11.00 shipping to $64.99 with free shipping.

Ray


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The "$0.99" is for a opening bid that will probably wind up being $50 and more. 
eBay is ok for some items and not for others.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I have bought "stuff" for .99, more than once.....shipping was 3.50.

The time of day also influences prices......with late afternoon/evening being the worst......for a buyer.


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

JPIII said:


> Today on evilbay there are 160000+ auctions for HO bits....of that 5000+ are for locomotives.
> 
> As to prices, a little searching does wonders. The "buy it now" price and those actually up for bid are wildly different. I was lookin' for a particular one recently. The BIN prices varied from (approx) 190 to 250 bucks + shipping. I paid $105ish (including shipping) for an identical (NIB) item. Take 15 minutes of your time to learn to do a proper EBay search.
> 
> It is wiser to do use the net to shop than use the net to complain. Your LHS will want even more for an identical item.....which is why ebay is killing em' off. I will use my LHS for purchases if their prices are close to those on the bay.....even tho it costs me 10 bucks to drive there.


Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of how to search on eBay and have been using it as one of my resources for many things. Part of getting a good deal is knowing if you are getting a good deal. 

I'm not sure if the comment in your second paragraph meant you thought I was complaining, but I was not. I apologize if that is the way my posts have come off. I was attempting to educate myself on the market. Being new I had no idea how the model train supply worked. This knowledge can also contribute to understanding if you are getting a deal or not.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

JPIII said:


> I have bought "stuff" for .99, more than once.....shipping was 3.50.
> 
> The time of day also influences prices......with late afternoon/evening being the worst......for a buyer.


 
That is why I get my auctions to end on sunday evnenings.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

videobruce said:


> The "$0.99" is for a opening bid that will probably wind up being $50 and more.
> eBay is ok for some items and not for others.


The point is it pays to do a search. There is a tremendous range in prices. You need to check the completed items listings also. Gives you a good idea what is a good deal.

Ray


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

dubOne said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of how to search on eBay and have been using it as one of my resources for many things. Part of getting a good deal is knowing if you are getting a good deal.
> 
> .


When you get a $60 (in a roughly 200 dollar item) variation for identical units, you can see what the mark-ups are. Add a hundred bucks for the catalog price from the manufacture.
The true value is what someone is willing to pay......an auction price. If you put stuff on your watch list you can find out what other folks are paying for what you want.....after the fact, of course.....but there are always more fish in the sea....unless it is something "special, scratch built , one of a kind, gottahaveit" that you prolly can't afford nowhow. BTDT.

I'm not a real tactful guy.....but research is good.


----------

